
The Nano Hummingbird: Even James Bond Would Be Jealous - nowsourcing
http://www.asb.tv/blog/2011/03/nano-hummingbird-drone/
======
treeface
This post is painfully scarce on any real details and doesn't provide a link
to a video of it in action, substituting quality for a joke image. If I could
downvote, I would. Instead I'll just provide some alternate resources:

 __Video of Nano Hummingbird __:<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96WePgcg37I>

 __Nano Hummingbird on AeroVironment, Inc's (the creator's) website
__:<http://www.avinc.com/nano>

 __An Engadget post on the thing (also lacking many expository details)
__:[http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/18/darpa-funded-nano-
humming...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/18/darpa-funded-nano-hummingbird-
spybot-takes-flight-video/)

 __A Kurzweilai.net post on it (not many details here either)
__:<http://www.kurzweilai.net/nano-hummingbird-uav>

~~~
Semiapies
_"If I could downvote, I would."_

Flagging stories is the effective downvote. It reduces how long they stay on
the front page, even if the story doesn't get killed.

~~~
treeface
Thank you for the information, sir.

------
pbhjpbhj
Should point to <http://www.gizmag.com/aerovironment-nano-hummingbird/17918/>
which was even credited in the OP but has more pictures.

------
BoppreH
The original video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96WePgcg37I>

------
benvanderbeek
Psh, looks so fake. How hard is it to put little feathers on that thing?

------
brianbreslin
yeah but how do we buy one? nerdy questions: what frequency is the video
transmitting? protocols? can I bittorrent off of it? ;-)

